# 10 Year old newly adopted Cat, not settling in HELP!!!!!



## jook2jook (Mar 23, 2008)

Me and my partner have recently adopted a cat from the RSPCA. He's name is tom and he is approaching 10 years old. His previous owner was an elderly lady that went in to hospital and never came out. He was then passed on to foster parents and is now with us. We brought him home and he seemed fine a little nervous but ok. The first night I was stroking him and my partner came into the room and he started hissing at him, so we thought that this was purely because he was new to us and nervous. But gradually the hissing and growling have got worse. The second day he was again very sweet playfull etc. but towards the end of the day started hissing and me and my partner everytime we waked passed him. I Was actually stroking him in the living room when he walked away from me I then proceeded onto the hallway and again started hissing at me, this has got progresively worse to the point that he dosent want us near him and constandly hides under neath the bed and will only come out to eat and drink and use the litter tray everytime we go near him he hisses or growls at us, we have only had Tom for five days, but his behaviour has got so bad we just do not know what to do. We have contacted the RSPCA and they do not know what to suggest as he has no record of behaviour problems and apparently has always been friendly and affectionate

He has also urinated on the couch twice. Tom is neutered male tom cat.

Anyone had the same problem? or any suggestions would be much appreciated??


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Just sounds like too much too soon, to me.
You've only had him five days so it's a bit early to be writing him off as having behaviour issues.
Leave him alone for a while and let him come to you.


----------



## jook2jook (Mar 23, 2008)

We are not writing him off at all. But we are currently resigned to the living room as he is in the bedroom and dosen't like us in there, and we do not want to disturb or or anger him. 

We have left him alone two whole days and nothing has changed at all. Whenever we accidently meet him in the hallway we get the same response, the hissing and spitting he then runs back into the bedroom


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Could something or someone spooked him? A dog? Someone other than you?


----------



## jook2jook (Mar 23, 2008)

Nothing really, we have no dogs cats anything else around. He hasn't even been in our garden, and he has been fine with the one or two visitors that we have had. 

We caught him weeing on the sofa we did not tell him off as we thought it was too early to do that but we did go over to him and tap him off very softly. At the moment that's all we can think that it could be apart from that nothing has happened to him nothing seems to have spooked him in anyway well not that we have seen. 

It's just a bit worrying. both me and my partner have always had cats, I myself had a stray cat at an early age, but neither of us has ever expeirenced anything like this with a cat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

I bought a older cat a couple of years back and she was quite timid,she stayed under my bed for a week,maybe a bit longer,we just left her alone eventually she came out and started to interact with us,she ended up being very loving and sociable.It must be quite unsettling for a older cat to be moved to a new environment,give him all the time he needs and hopefully it will come right.


----------



## jook2jook (Mar 23, 2008)

Does anyone have any advice for the urinating on the couch. He has done this twice now but is also using the litter tray. 

I was told that a spray called feliway would work??


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

You can buy sprays from petshops and vets which contain bacteria which neautralizes the smell,making it less likely for the cat to reoffend.It sounds like hes marking his terratory.You can also buy plug in units from the vets which helps to relax and calm.


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

The Feliway comes as a plug in - not sure about other forms. It is supposed to calm cats down, but all it did with my cats was attract them - very successfully! I didn't see any change in their behaviour towards each other. However some Bengal breeders swear by it.

To neutralise the smell use something like 'Urine Off'. It smells of lemons, so is quite pleasant. However if you have a leather sofa that could be trouble! Leather + cat pee = sodden seats and smells that last forever!

Other people also swear by scrubbing with vinegar and drying it out with biological washing powder. The cat, apparently, will not return to that spot.

A bit of a pain on a sofa though.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I think feliway could help him 
As for him having a pee on your sofa I would clean it with biological washing powder. I'm sure he will settle down just give him time


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

If he used for the same person for such as long time (10 years) - it might take him a bit longer to settle. What is his favorite food? Also - try to chat to him quietly and nicely


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

I am going to tell you a quick tale now....I have a beautiful Burmilla called Sugar.(pictures with my profile if you want a nosey)..She is 1 so that is quite an age difference to your new cat however...

Sugar had never been handled (EVER) since being born, amongst other things that would keep me writing all day...when she came to me she would not eat/drink/make a noise...she hid anywhere and squashed herself up into the tiniest holes...she either started shaking.cowering when you went near her or she darted off....the woman where I got her from (a breeder who had rescued her) had her down for living at the bottom of the garden in a cattery with no human contact she was so bad...to be honest,,words can not really explain to you how bad socially she was.

Alas after 3months here she is a totally different cat! Sociable, loving, affectionate, she's fine with humans and other animals. If you move too fast she is still slightly jumpy but that is nothing considering how she was. I suspect that she will always be abit jumpy regardless of whether she spends the next 15years with me.

Also - I once had a cat in a similar situation that seemed ok and then changed slightly (i always take any new cat/kitten to my vet within the 1st week of moving in with me) and it turned out he wasnt feeling well.

When he is hiding go where ever he is and sit close but not to close so he feels threatened and talk to him. Move closer each day until you are able to reach out a stroke him (eventually) whilst talking. Take time to do this several times a day and providing he is in good health you should see improvements pretty quickly. (patience is a virtue as they say).

Also - I wouldnt recommend and I simply can't condone that you tapped/hit your cat ....they are animals and can be conditioned but this isnt the correct way to do it. If he has peed/sprayed on the sofa he is doing what is 'natural' for a cat...you can change his behaviour with patience......but tapping/hitting will only make him feel fear an I cant help but feel slightly disappointed that you took that action..I suspect this has probably added to his behaviour change.

So my advice is:

1. *Time* - Dont pussyfoot around him either - Get on with your normal daily tasks/noises he will learn to adjust and realise there is nothing to be afraid of.

2. Register him with your vet and take him for his check up.

Keep us posted and good luck.x


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Lovely tale about Sugar, Tracey.


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> Lovely tale about Sugar, Tracey.


Thankyou..XXX


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Excellent advice by Tracey.

Another thing you could try is putting one of your 'used' tshirts or shirts where he likes to go. This way he gets used to your smell and starts to associate it with comfort (he'll lie on your shirt).

Bless!


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Any news on this?


----------

